# Under Gunwale Carpet & Adhesive Removal



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m glad you found something that worked! Mine was a little too easy to remove and barely any residue was left behind.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sweet boat man. You've already got the teak thing going on, I vote getting the teak color seadek. That stuff looks really sweet, when done right.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Sweet boat man. You've already got the teak thing going on, I vote getting the teak color seadek. That stuff looks really sweet, when done right.


Thanks. It’s my dream boat.

I’ll see if I can get my hands on a sample of that teak seadek.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

How bout don't put anything on the sides except where the lower reels may contact. Nothing beats carpet on the inside of the rod holders where the rod contacts the holder. The rod can slide on carpet, not seadek.


----------



## SamFishing (Mar 27, 2018)

https://www.aquatraction.com 

This stuff is great, it is closed cell foam and won't stain. SeaDek is open cell.
I used it on my previous boat.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think carpet is best especially with the teak 
Keep it classic! 
And Let's see some boat pics!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Carpet is a sand magnet, once it’s there it’s there. I kept my boat clean and I bet I shook out 2-3 pounds of sand out of each piece of under gunnel carpet.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I’ve been admiring the ‘15 Pro Tunnel posted on boattrader and noticed that it has small reel pads like @sjrobin mentioned. I like the look, but would want to have that area gel coated because it’s not really finished on my HB. Sounds expensive...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Believe it or not, there is a reason HB OE gunnel protection is carpet instead of sea-deck, foam, etc. It is due to the shape of the gunnel. You can restore the gunnel gel-coat by carefully wet sanding with super fine paper then polishing and wax.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah, I talked to the local aquatraction installer and he said they probably could not put their product around the curves under the gunwales. They could do the flat surfaces.

I don’t think it’s gelcoat under the carpet. Not sure. It almost looks like there’s paint or something glued on there. Hard to describe.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

It's tough to fit but I got SeaDek to work ok in my old Whip. Hopefully you saved the old carpet for templates?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

EvanHammer said:


> It's tough to fit but I got SeaDek to work ok in my old Whip. Hopefully you saved the old carpet for templates?


Do you still have the old whip?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

EvanHammer said:


> It's tough to fit but I got SeaDek to work ok in my old Whip. Hopefully you saved the old carpet for templates?


The old carpet came out in many many pieces and would have been challenging to use as a template.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Do you still have the old whip?


No, but it stayed local. Guy in Friendswood bought it and just sold a Gordon Waterman to his friend.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

not2shabby said:


> The old carpet came out in many many pieces and would have been challenging to use as a template.


Not pushing SeaDek but if you go that direction Castaway Customs probably has that skiff scanned in - you might have to measure rod holder locations since those were flexible in some skirts.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Can’t believe how great looking that old beauty still is. I spent a weekend sanding & stripping that teak before selling her back in 2011. The teak was actually pretty ratty before that. Do you put teak oil on it to keep her in shape?

Good luck with your under gunnel treatment. 

Best,


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my waterman had sea deck pads where the reels go and it was all goey and rotted out. I used marine carpet and had a local guy sew piping around the edges. Contact cement and its been perfect for a couple of years now. Did the same on my Silverking only full length 5 years ago and its still perfect also.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Can’t believe how great looking that old beauty still is. I spent a weekend sanding & stripping that teak before selling her back in 2011. The teak was actually pretty ratty before that. Do you put teak oil on it to keep her in shape?


Yes, Sir. I’m doing my best to keep the skiff looking good and running well. The console appears to have been sealed with polyurethane, so I have not oiled it. The fly line rail gets some oil every few trips as it gets a good scrub every few washes.

The trailer is in desperate need of an axle, bearings, and leaf springs so that’s the next project. With any 16 year old skiff, there’s a healthy to-do list. I’m working my way through it. Really is a dream boat...and fishy too. Thank you for taking care of it back then!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Yes, Sir. I’m doing my best to keep the skiff looking good and running well. The console appears to have been sealed with polyurethane, so I have not oiled it. The fly line rail gets some oil every few trips as it gets a good scrub every few washes.
> 
> The trailer is in desperate need of an axle, bearings, and leaf springs so that’s the next project. With any 16 year old skiff, there’s a healthy to-do list. I’m working my way through it. Really is a dream boat...and fishy too. Thank you for taking care of it back then!


I have a torsion axle that may fit it. Hit me up if you are interested.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> Yes, Sir. I’m doing my best to keep the skiff looking good and running well. The console appears to have been sealed with polyurethane, so I have not oiled it. The fly line rail gets some oil every few trips as it gets a good scrub every few washes.
> 
> The trailer is in desperate need of an axle, bearings, and leaf springs so that’s the next project. With any 16 year old skiff, there’s a healthy to-do list. I’m working my way through it. Really is a dream boat...and fishy too. Thank you for taking care of it back then!


Agree with fishy.... That was one of the only skiffs I named : “COLD STEEL”. 

I fish with Anthony G, a great fly caster and Gulf Coast angler. He used to work with Dave Hayward in Orvis Houston in the 90’s. Always talkin’ smack when he gets on board: “Cmon Stevie, let’s put some COOOOLD STEEEEL to em”. 

Let’s fish sometime....


----------

